# How to Convert .3GP files to watch in Quicktime



## canadianaudioguy (Feb 16, 2006)

I am having trouble fingind software to convert .3GP files to quicktime. I can find lots of software to convert the other way but nothing for apple.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

quicktime pro


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

Bitplayer

But Quicktime should be able to play a .3GP file no problem anyway.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep Quicktime is definitely 3GP friendly.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Try this http://www.zamzar.com/


----------

